# My betta is super freakin awesome



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

The nicest betta (according to my personal tastes) I've ever seen. Couldn't believe he was 5 bucks in a cup at the fish store, is he actually a good quality betta as far as bettas are concerned? I'd consider breeding him if he is, otherwise he'll just live a happy little life in a ten gallon (temporarily in a bowl while I clear out the ten).


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

I would say it's a nice plakat thai (shortfinned splendens) but it could also be an Betta Imbellis instead of Betta Splendens.Either way it's a very nice betta.

It makes me sad to look at it cus I gave away my couple black plakats

enjoy your pick-up

greetz


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Ah I'm seeing that now. Is there any way to distinguish imbellis from short finned splendens? Now that I see that it's a peaceful fish, I might put it in with my gouramis (who are also very peaceful or I wouldn't try it) which is something I hesitated to do hearing that bettas often go after gouramis.

EDIT: and by peaceful fish, I mean that if in fact it is an imbellis. I'm not just going to toss it in and hope for the best


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

found this...

"The original description appears in DATZ magazine in the 1970's and showed a picture of two sparring males. Their colouration was almost black with a very prominent red crescent to the caudal fin, ventrals and flash on the anal fin. Others from different areas vary from a bland brown colour to dark blue and blue/green. The red crescent and red flash on the anal fin as well as the ventral fins is consistent among these populations."

could be your fish ,but it's hard to say cus splendens-imbellis have been crossbred also.

greetz


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

What is that excerpt reffering to? Imbellis or plakats?


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

The color of that fish and the pictures is INCREDIBLE! nice pickup


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hmmm probably an imbellis cross actually.... thats how they got the copper irridescence into all the splendens lines. i'd say a plakat x imbellis, probably 50/50 or 75/25.

nice pick up. still has a LOT of the imbellis red wash in him... thats why I say such a large percentage of imbellis... although the coloration of the gills is what makes me say at least half plakat. imbellis have a VERY distinctive green sheen on their gills... this male is a prime example: 









do me a favor.... get a pic of him in full flare!!! put a mirror up against his tank







then we'll see his 'true' colors. as well as his full caudal spread. once you get a nice full caudal spread on him (he looks at least delta/maybe super) then you can assess his branching and figure out what you'd need to pair him with.

if you want names of good plakat breeders i've got a few i could refer you to for a female that'd better your fry.

PS: EEEEK! NO DO NOT PUT IN WITH GOURAMIS! imbellis may be called the 'peaceful betta' but that usually means in a LARGE tank with TONS of hiding spaces, nothing they can really beat on but each other if you DO get an aggro one, and very understocked.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks Tink, I was pretty hesitant about the gouramis anyway and wasn't going to just go "ok cool" and dump him in. He'll stay in his bowl for the next little bit I guess (don't worry, it's the biggest bowl they had available and I'm not one of the "they can live in a 4 inch bowl" mentality) and I'll get to work on sending those gouramis back to the lfs. They woulda grown too big for the tank anyway, so maybe I'll end up planting and adding a couple more rummynose tetras and leaving the betta to own the upper regions for himself.

I think I probably will be asking about a quality female in the near future Tink, I love the silver scales on his face and dorsal region and how they contrast with the black on his body. I'd like to give breeding a try just for the fun of it and probably sell some of the matured babies off for a few bucks (like cheap lfs crappy betta prices) so they have a decent home instead of ending up in some tiny cup in a lfs for credit or something.

I honestly didn't even know about any bettas beyond splendens and macrostoma so this has been very enlightening for me. They're actually a much nicer fish than I gave them credit for, I think mostly because I just don't like the look of veil tails which I had wrongly thought were the only type of betta for a long long time.

Thanks so much Williams and Tink, you've definately started me in the right direction and any other advice or info would be hugely appreciated.

Thanks moe, I bought a betta a while back just because I felt bad for it which died within a day of bringing him home, so this time around it was nice to rescue another fish but one that I actually want to keep for more reasons than pity


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

well what ever he is he is a great looking fish


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice fish great coloration on that gay


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

remyo said:


> nice fish great coloration on that gay
> [snapback]933040[/snapback]​


Dont know why, but im Really laughing my ass off over here over that comment.

Anyhow, That 3rd shot shows exactly how awesome that little focker is.
Im not a Betta Liker, But I think im a believer now!


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> remyo said:
> 
> 
> > nice fish great coloration on that gay
> ...


Damn, that is pretty funny, that is my new saying at the mall.

Nice colors.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Are those its true colors? The whole picture seems a bit heavy on the yellow and red...

Either way, nice feeder


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> remyo said:
> 
> 
> > nice fish great coloration on that gay
> ...


Me neither usually, mostly I just walk past the betta cups and feel bad for the fish. This one stood out though and I had to buy him.



Judazzz said:


> Are those its true colors? The whole picture seems a bit heavy on the yellow and red...
> 
> Either way, nice feeder
> 
> ...


Uh! I'm shocked that you would question my white balancing abilities, and if the insinuation is that I've somehow cheated the photo to enhance his colors, believe me my dutchish friend, I can do it quite well without leaving any telltale discoloration in the background. Take this shot for example

View attachment 52891


versus the original

View attachment 52879


If I were to go that route (which I never would unless I said so) you would never be able to catch me









The reason the photo looks heavy on reds and yellows, is because the bowl is on a red desk in front of a yellow wall. Those pictures are 100% accurate to real life and properly balanced. You can confirm this by the whiteness on the tip of the fins appearing properly white, and the bubbles appearing silver instead of reddish/yellowish


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

alright twitch... i'm gonna say if we get your boy there a female, definately a copper







i know black would probably be the best way to get rid of the red wash... but black females (melanos) are something like 80% sterile and its a BITCH to find one that isn't.

i'll start asking around right now to see if there are any good copper spawns going on. i can probably call in a few favors too to get some decent prices. shipping though can be a bitch. i think sarah at colorado crowntails may cut you a break on that, and i KNOW the owner of betty splendens will do no frills shipping (2 day delivery) for $28 and has a very high sucess rate.

anyhow, you'll probably want at LEAST an f2 if not f3 or more female, so you have highly predictable results....at least on her side! your male may throw you a few 'wild cards'


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Are those its true colors? The whole picture seems a bit heavy on the yellow and red...
> ...


Ok, ok, ok... I stand corrected... My sincerest apologies...

My initial post should have been:


If everything was done right the first time it would have gone a lil said:


> Nice feeder


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

yip i saw its awesome aswell


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nice betta! i still wish i could photograph fish as well as you


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> apologies...
> 
> My initial post should have been:
> 
> ...










nice feeder







Got yourself out of that one Judazzz :laugh:

Cool pics as always Twitch


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I want a giant plakat. Tink said they get about 5-7" right?

What are all the Betta species? I thought it was only splendens until this post.







noob moment.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

lol Judazz you always have to say something like that dont u

















Nice lookin Betta n e ways.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

wtf why did it post 7 times... I clicked once.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Serygo said:


> wtf why did it post 7 times... I clicked once.
> [snapback]941010[/snapback]​


Well, I enjoyed the attention while it lasted, but I cleaned up your mess a bit - hope you don't mind


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks everyone, I'm gonna be moving him into a ten gallon with a bunch of rummynose tetras in the future so the shots should be alot better as opposed to trying to shoot through a friggin fish bowl.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Nice shots.... is he more active than the splendens.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

More or less, my girlfriend has a splendens that never stops swimming, and this guy spends most of his time moving around his bowl, but he does rest on the bottom now and again.


----------

